# Manual de usuario Toshiba 1435TLA



## Jamesan (Dic 29, 2018)

Hola gente! Alguien tendra por casualidad el manual de usuario (no el de servicio) del TV Toshiba 1435TLA, es de los viejos de TRC. 
Les agradeceria mucho!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 29, 2018)

¿Para qué necesitas el manual de usuario?
Esas TV eran tan básicas que los usuarios rara vez leían los manuales.
De hecho no disponían de manual de servicio, sino de un diagrama esquemático.
Si no se consigue, lo puedes hacer tú, ya que no se requiere de mucha información.


----------



## Jamesan (Dic 29, 2018)

La situación es la siguiente: canales que en teoría están sintonizados al usar una antena de aire lo tengo que volver a sintonizar. Eso no seria un problema si quedara almacenada la sintonía en el canal, pero al guardarlo no quedan almacenados luego de la búsqueda. En cuanto pongo el canal antes sintonizado (con antena de aire) no funciona. No tengo la posibilidad de probar con canales de cable pero me da la sensación que seria mas o menos lo mismo. No estoy seguro si estoy haciendo las cosas bien o quizás sea algo de la memoria. Como no tiene pila ni nada parecido se me ocurrió consultar el manual pero no lo encuentro por ningún lado.

Tengo el esquemático que lo use para la reparación pero me parece que es un tema de memoria. Quería cerciorarme que no fuera algo de configuración que este haciendo mal.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 29, 2018)

Las memorias usadas en esos TV son EEPROM del tipo 24LCXX  (PE: 24LC08) y no necesitan batería para retener los datos.
Puede estar pasando lo siguiente:
- El micro no se comunica con la memoria. (Micro dañado, componentes defectuosos o pistas rotas)
- La memoria no tiene alimentación. (Pistas rotas o componentes en corto)
- La memoria está dañada. (Reemplazar por otra)

En algunos casos el cambio de la EEPROM requiere datos de configuración y se tienen que grabar nuevamente.


----------



## Jamesan (Dic 29, 2018)

Gracias por orientarme con eso. Encontré la memoria en el esquemático. Voy a revisarlo mejor porque esa es la única "falla" que presenta, acompañado a una configuración rara cuando enciendo el TV por primera vez (volumen al maximo, saltos raros en el nivel de volumen al subir o bajar, etc) que se solucionan al apagar y encender con el control remoto. Como algo que vuelve a la normalidad cuando se "reinicia", pero el problema del almacenamiento de los canales es el único problema que persiste luego de hacer eso. Asi que voy a revisar un poco mas eso. Se me ocurre que puede ser un tema de programación de la EEPROM por los sintomas que presenta. Estuvo durante bastantes años sin uso, quizas se altero el codigo de alguna manera y habria que reprogramarla. 

Gracias por la ayuda,* D@rkbytes!*


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2018)

Los modelos de esa época no requerian,  tener una memoria grabada con tan solo restituirla es suficiente.
Por otro lado hay que verificar que modelo es ya que se utilizaron muchas y muy diversas


----------



## Jamesan (Dic 29, 2018)

Es una *TC89101P *la de este modelo de TV*. *Voy a ver los componentes involucrados pero se me hace que puede ser una falla de software mas que de hardware.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 29, 2018)

Esos TV no tenían más software que el predeterminado por un microcontrolador de uso específico.
No se puede actualizar, modificar, ni acceder al mismo.
Así que, el único "software" accesible, será el que contenga la EEPROM.
La memoria que indicas es una memoria EEPROM SPI, se programa y accede a ella de una manera diferente a las del tipo 24XXX (I2C)

Te recomiendo que empieces por medir si tiene voltaje de alimentación en el pin 8
Comprobar que exista comunicación y reloj, para eso será necesario un osciloscopio o de mínimo una punta lógica.
Aunque con la punta lógica se logre determinar la presencia de pulsos, no garantiza saber si los mismos están distorsionados.


----------



## Jamesan (Dic 29, 2018)

Claro, me refería al "software" de la EEPROM. Perdón mi ignorancia, pero si no tuviera alimentación en el pin 8 no funcionarían mas de una de las funciones que tiene el TV, a mi entender, ya que si la EEPROM no funciona no se esta guardando nada. Sin embargo otros seteos como el contraste, el brillo y color sí los guarda, mientras que los relativos a la sintonía o canales no. Mañana corroboro lo del pin 8, y después veré como me las ingenio para medir de alguna manera el CLK, ya que no tengo osciloscopio. 

Agradezco nuevamente su ayuda!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2018)

Si no guarda los canales el problema es otro y no tiene nada que ver la memoria en tal caso y la solución es bien distinta.
Deja que encuentre el esquema correspondiente para darte los pasos a seguir.
Una pregunta que es muy importante que respondas, cuando pones a realizar la búsqueda se ven los canales o ninguno? si pasa lo último que sólo tienes lluvia, entonces el problema esta en la resistencia que desde el +B junto a un zener de 33V obtiene la tensión de sintonia, suele habrirse con los años y más raramente el zener en corto


----------



## Jamesan (Dic 30, 2018)

Sí, los canales los busca lo más bien, la sintonía anda. El problema es que inmediatamente después de la búsqueda te pide asignar el canal y cuando se lo asigno, cambio, vuelvo a poner el mismo canal y ya la sintonía la perdió porque no almacenó la búsqueda. Tengo otro TV de la misma marca también viejo y tiene el mismo sistema de búsqueda de canales pero los guarda bien; inclusive luego de apagarlo con el control remoto (como debería hacer este también).

Tengo el diagrama esquemático que conseguí. Es un poco tedioso seguir algunos caminos por la forma en que esta escaneado pero igualmente me fue muy útil. Te lo adjunto para ahorrarte la búsqueda.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 30, 2018)

Revisa la comunicación y los componentes en este sector:


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2018)

Si graba las otras funciones, implica que el micro se comunica perfectamente con la memoria, porque si hubiera un problema de comunicación no grabaría ninguna función.
El tema que ese tela tiene una cantidad limitada de canales para grabar, si se excede no agrega ninguno más.
Tu problema ha sido agregando un canal nuevo o cambiando uno existente


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si graba las otras funciones, implica que el micro se comunica perfectamente con la memoria, porque si hubiera un problema de comunicación no grabaría ninguna función.


Parece todo lo contrario, por eso siempre hay que leer bien los posts.


Jamesan dijo:


> Voy a revisarlo mejor porque esa es la única "falla" que presenta, acompañado a una configuración rara cuando enciendo el TV por primera vez (volumen al máximo, saltos raros en el nivel de volumen al subir o bajar, etc) que se solucionan al apagar y encender con el control remoto.


Una falla de comunicación, ya sea por que el micro o la memoria están dañados.
Por los años que tiene ese TV, un reemplazo de EEPROM no le vendría mal.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2018)

Otra cosa que nadie habla, es el echo que suele pasar con las memorias cuando ya no graban ninguna función, es que se sobrepaso el limite de grabaciones y no es ninguna exageración, si se toman en cuenta las maniobra diarias de subir y bajar el volumen el cambio de canales(graba el último canal) haciendo zaping en unos cuantos años se sobrepasa el limite que tienen esas memorias
He reparado una cantidad enorme de esos aparatos, teníamos un service prepago, se pagaba una mensualidad y si se rompía lo llevabas, es decir como un seguro, lo cual obligaba a reparar si o si, no podíamos devolverlo sin reparar, en esos años veía por día un promedio de 4 aparatos por día, más lo que supervisaba de los otros técnicos, eso llevo a que yo solo viera y repara + de 100 aparatos por día durante 10 años son + de 10000 aparatos a eso hay que sumar lo que supervisaba y los que hacia por mi cuenta en casa
Fuimos un service de referencia, por el nivel que alcanzamos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> en unos cuantos años se sobrepasa el limite


Por límite debe referirse al máximo de grabaciones, que es diferente al de vida útil, ya que cada parámetro se guarda y lee en la misma locación.


pandacba dijo:


> se pagaba una mensualidad y si se rompía lo llevabas


Cuando un equipo se rompe no pasa por garantía, a menos de que sea un defecto de fábrica comprobable.

Llevo bastantes años administrando un centro de servicio autorizado de varias marcas, ahora ya no reparo desde hace mucho tiempo TVs de ese tipo, sin embargo, los llegué a reparar.
Lo que puedo decir al respecto, y lo mismo es para cualquier tipo de reparación de TV, es que, si no se cuenta con el conocimiento básico de funcionamiento, ni con el equipo adecuado, será como estar a ciegas.

Adivinar una falla nunca ha sido mi tema preferido, porque todo tiene un sentido y modo único de operación.
La experiencia me ha enseñado tanto que, no suelo cambiar tarjetas, sino repararlas.

Resumiendo lo expuesto por *@Jamesan*, no hay mucho qué perseguir con esa falla.


----------



## Jamesan (Dic 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si graba las otras funciones, implica que el micro se comunica perfectamente con la memoria, porque si hubiera un problema de comunicación no grabaría ninguna función.



No la tengo tan clara con el tema por eso justamente me llama la atención la "selectividad" con las que algunas cosas las almacena y otras no. Tengo entendido que tanto canales como cualquier tipo de configuración (ajuste de brillo, color, etc) ) son almacenadas en la EEPROM de alguna u otra manera, ya que es la única memoria en uso, a no ser que este usando alguna que traiga el micro internamente.



pandacba dijo:


> El tema que ese tela tiene una cantidad limitada de canales para grabar, si se excede no agrega ninguno más.
> Tu problema ha sido agregando un canal nuevo o cambiando uno existente


 
No puedo haber excedido nunca porque trae 39 canales y ya la falla la presenta con el primer canal que sintonizo. Yo solo pongo uno para probar una antena de aire que arme. Encendiéndolo solo en el canal 8, por dar un ejemplo, no sintoniza nada. Cuando realizo la búsqueda sintoniza lo mas bien. Ahora, como mencione antes, si cambio de canal y vuelvo a poner ese, ya el canal 8 perdió la sintonia (y ni siquiera apague el TV). Por eso dudo que haya sobrepasado la cantidad de canales. De todas maneras voy a tratar de ver eso de la comunicación, porque me quede con la duda.



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por los años que tiene ese TV, un reemplazo de EEPROM no le vendría mal.



Pensando en lo que me decían quizás llego al limite de ciclos de escritura la memoria y eso explicaría  el comportamiento raro. Y me inclino mas por esa que un tema de comunicación. 

Un detalle que quizás se me paso por alto, este TV no se por que razón indica con una M en el lugar del canal algunas veces (y no el canal que esta puesto). No se si esa M es de Memory, indicando alguna falla o que. Después al cambiar de canal se normaliza y los números de los canales aparecen, normalmente. Tengan en cuenta que veo lluvia en todos porque canal que logro sintonizar con la antena (máximo 3 o 4) se borra de inmediato al cambiar. Pero como les comentaba, el volumen no es que se sube solo ni nada, evidentemente guarda la configuración bien. Quizás algún sector de la memoria EEPROM este defectuoso y otro no, eso explicaría lo "selectivo" de la falla.

No pude reproducir lo de la M como para mandar una foto ilustrativa, pero me ha pasado aleatoreamente.

Gracias de todas formas por sus comentarios. Ahora estoy bastante mas encaminado con el tema.


----------



## Jamesan (Dic 30, 2018)

Medí la tensión del pin 8 de la EEPROM y no son 5V, son 5.1V, no creo que eso llegue a marcar una diferencia sustancial en el funcionamiento. A falta de osciloscopio no pude medir las señales de comunicación. Quizás mas adelante intente medirla con la placa de sonido de la PC y un programa para audio que tengo que me permite visualizar la forma de onda, siempre que logre bufferear y adaptar los niveles de la señal de entrada sino me deforma la onda y por ahi me quema la placa, respectivamente.

Estoy considerando cambiar la EEPROM, porque basado en el comportamiento selectivo de la falla, cada vez me inclino mas por una falla en determinado sector de la memoria EEPROM, ya que al parecer la comunicación se establece bien pero no debe estar pudiendo "escribir" los datos relativos a la sintonía del canal, pero si algunos otros. En tal caso, ¿puedo cambiar el IC asi simplemente o requiere algún tipo de programación? Porque en teoría el micro lee y escribe, asi que intuyo que cambiándola no debería generar ningun problema, pero me quedo la duda.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 31, 2018)

Jamesan dijo:


> Medí la tensión del pin 8 de la EEPROM y no son 5V, son 5.1V, no creo que eso llegue a marcar una diferencia sustancial en el funcionamiento.


Ese voltaje está bien y es normal, no excede el máximo permitido.


Jamesan dijo:


> Quizás más adelante intente medirla con la placa de sonido de la PC y un programa para audio que tengo que me permite visualizar la forma de onda, siempre que logre bufferear y adaptar los niveles de la señal de entrada, si no me deforma la onda y por ahí me quema la placa, respectivamente.


Sí, es una buena opción porque en esos TV la velocidad de transferencia de datos no es muy rápida y posiblemente la tarjeta de la PC permita al menos visualizar de una forma algo burda los pulsos.
Puedes usar este programa con el atenuador de niveles mostrado:
*Bip Oscilloscope*

**


Jamesan dijo:


> ¿Puedo cambiar el IC así simplemente o requiere algún tipo de programación?


Yo suelo guardar los datos contenidos en la EEPROM porque algunos micros requieren datos pregrabados.
Cuando la EEPROM se encuentra en buen estado, con borrar y regrabar los datos en buen estado, todo vuelve a funcionar normalmente.
Para comprobar si el micro requiere datos iniciales de la EEPROM, grabo los dos primeros bytes en 0x00, dejando el resto en 0xFF que es el valor por defecto en una memoria nueva.
Esto es porque el microcontrolador lee esos primeros bytes y si los encuentra en 0 graba datos iniciales por defecto.
Si este fuera el caso, el TV arrancará con los valores de fábrica y también encenderá.
Caso contrario, cuando los datos iniciales en la EEPROM son necesarios, el TV ni siquiera encenderá, y si lo hace, lo hará presentando diversos problemas, como falta de altura vertical, el control remoto no responderá, hará cosas diferentes, y otras cosas más que dependerán de lo que se haya encontrado diferente en la EEPROM.
Por eso siempre se debe tener cuidado de grabar la EEPROM con los datos correspondientes al modelo del TV.
En el caso de los TV RCA que son muy susceptibles a fallas en la EEPROM, se solía grabar datos de un modelo similar si no se encontraba el binario original, y posteriormente se procedía a un ajuste por medio del modo de servicio del TV.
Algo crítico era el ajuste del parámetro de frecuencia horizontal, ya que si no estaba dentro del rango, el TV se apagaba y no volvía a encender.
A tal caso, se debía volver a regrabar la memoria, lo cual en este TV no creo que suceda.
Por eso, ante todo y cuando esto se desconoce, lo mejor es respaldar la información de la memoria, porque si al colocar una EEPROM virgen el TV no funciona, al menos se podrán regrabar los datos nuevamente.
Más vale que el TV quede como estaba, a dejarlo peor.


----------



## Jamesan (Ene 7, 2019)

Bueno, quería comentarles que finalmente me decidí a cambiar la memoria EEPROM y anda de maravilla. Se solucionó y ahora guarda los canales luego de la sintonia, desaparecio la famosa M que les comentaba anteriormente y los saltos en el volumen no los hace mas. 

Estaba en duda si iba a funcionar por lo que comentaban respecto de que algunas requieren ser pre-grabadas, porque no tenia manera de hacer un backup de la que tenia, pero en cuanto empece a probarlo me di cuenta que no era necesario. 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2019)

En el caso de que requiera ser pregrabado algo, si esta dañada no te sirve por lo que hay que conseguir, la iformación de la misma, siempre y  por lo que fuera hay que retirar la memoria y marcarla como original, nunca se sabe,  
De todas formas al retirarla no hay problema ya que no se pierde nada.
En tu caso por el año de fabricación no era necesario el pregrabado


----------

